# Hi All from a struggling diabetic



## AmyClarkie (May 21, 2015)

Hi, 

I don't know why it's taken me so long to reach out to other people but I guess I'm just really struggling at the moment. I'm a type 1 diabetic, I was diagnosed when I was 13. My control is just not good enough. It's hard not having anyone to speak to that understands how I feel. I get so tired and down sometimes and get told oh have an early night you'll feel better. I wish it worked like that but I could sleep for 12 hours and still feel exhausted. I've been so so down lately everything feels like too much effort. i guess I just wanted to reach out to people who can understand.

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2015)

Hi AmyClarkie, welcome to the forum  Really sorry to hear you are struggling, but so glad you have joined us - you don't have to feel you are going through this alone ever again! The whole reason this forum was set up in the first place was because the person starting it realised just how isolating a ondition Type 1 diabetes can be. It's relatively rare in the population, so even though people may know (or even be themselves) Type 2 diabetics, it's more than possible you wouldn't know a single other Type 1.

I think it is particularly difficult when you were diagnosed at a young age, and then have to deal with it as you gain your independence in the world, with all the pressures  - and excitement and challenges - that can bring. What insulin regime are you on? Do you attend your appointments regularly? What do you think are your main areas of difficulty? As you probably know, higher than normal levels can make you very tired, as can swinging from high to low and back again, so gaining good control can really change your life. Do please let us know if you have any questions and we will be happy to help out. And if you just want to have a good rant about it all, then go ahead - we know where you are coming from! 

I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Mark T (May 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum AmyClarkie


----------



## Bloden (May 21, 2015)

Hiya, AmyClarkie, and welcome. Sorry to hear you're struggling - I think we can all relate to that!


----------



## AmyClarkie (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Northerner. 

I take a mix of novorapid and levemier, I attend all my meetings which they have made more often to try and motivate me. I guess I'm not good at doing my blood tests enough. Never have been. I eat too much which just makes it harder to keep my sugars level. The more I try the worse I feel from my levels moving around. I just don't know how to find the right motivation to sort myself out. I get so down which only makes me eat more, it's a continuous cycle


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2015)

AmyClarkie said:


> Thanks Northerner.
> 
> I take a mix of novorapid and levemier, I attend all my meetings which they have made more often to try and motivate me. I guess I'm not good at doing my blood tests enough. Never have been. I eat too much which just makes it harder to keep my sugars level. The more I try the worse I feel from my levels moving around. I just don't know how to find the right motivation to sort myself out. I get so down which only makes me eat more, it's a continuous cycle



It's a vicious cycle  Eating more raises your levels, which depresses your mood and pulls the rug from under your motivation. You sound a bit overwhelmed by it all, so how about breaking it down into little steps. Start with things that are easily achievable, such as always testing when you get up and when you go to bed. Get into the habit - doesn't matter what the numbers are for now, every little success will spur you to achieve more. Let us know what you've done so we can support you and cheer you on! We've all been there, and I know it can be very hard, but once you make a start it does become easier.  I always think that, if you look at it logically, it takes far less out of you to just spend those few minutes a day doing the tests etc. than to spend each and every day feeling guilty because you're not testing and know you should be doing! 

Maybe also plan your meals in advance and try and stick with them? If it was me, I'd have a couple of weeks of being very boring with my food so that there is some consistency and relation between the food and the tests. This way you might be able to spot some patterns and find things that would be easy to change. Doing a food diary, recording all the carbs you eat and drink each day, would also help you get a better picture of your overall intake. 

Just a few ideas, hope you find some of them helpful!


----------



## Annette (May 21, 2015)

AmyClarkie, have you been offered any psychological help? Your sleep problems could be linked to depression (it certainly made me feel like I could sleep for England), and you mention the comfort eating, which isn't really giving you comfort. Does your local health trust offer anything that you could be referred to? Do your health team know how you are feeling (as opposed to how you are 'doing')? Diabetes burnout can happen to anyone.
With regards to the rest of it, don't try to run before you can walk! Finding this group, where you can vent to people who totally understand, is a first step. Next might be something like testing at least once a day, maybe first thing - make it part of your getting up routine. And if you don't, then fine, you didn't. You will tomorrow.


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2015)

Welcome AC !  You have joined a good site with some really nice peeps. Good luck from someone in his 49th year. (Ask me if I like pins )


----------



## stephknits (May 24, 2015)

Hey Amy, welcome to the forum, sorry to hear you are struggling.  I wondered whether you might like yo go to/contact a Disbetes UK local support group.  I had a look and there isn't one in Buckingham, but there is one in Towcester and another in Milton Keynes.  I gave put a link below to the page on the Diabetes UK website. 

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Local_support_groups/

Do keep posting and let us know how you are getting on


----------



## Copepod (May 25, 2015)

Welcome Amy.
I'd suggest that you break things down into stages eg
Test and note results before each meal, plus before bed.
Take your records to clinic to review doses, meal content etc.
Adjust doses, meals, activity etc and review again.

Discuss sleeping problems with GP. Ask for advice, not just tablets. Adjusting meal times & types, night routine, when you exercise etc can all help - called "sleep hygiene". If sleep problems are mood / stress / depression related, then ask about counselling and exercise on prescription schemes.


----------



## elsred (May 30, 2015)

*Get how you feel*

hey Amy

Im in kind of a simlair position and here for the same reason, just kind of trying to reach out and make it feel a little less of a burden. Its tough and it sucks and I dont knoe if it helps but youre definitely not alone  x


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2015)

elsred said:


> hey Amy
> 
> Im in kind of a simlair position and here for the same reason, just kind of trying to reach out and make it feel a little less of a burden. Its tough and it sucks and I dont knoe if it helps but youre definitely not alone  x



Hi elsred, a warm welcome to the forum to you as well!  Any questions, fire away!


----------



## MadMaureen (Jun 10, 2015)

AmyClarkie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know why it's taken me so long to reach out to other people but I guess I'm just really struggling at the moment. I'm a type 1 diabetic, I was diagnosed when I was 13. My control is just not good enough. It's hard not having anyone to speak to that understands how I feel. I get so tired and down sometimes and get told oh have an early night you'll feel better. I wish it worked like that but I could sleep for 12 hours and still feel exhausted. I've been so so down lately everything feels like too much effort. i guess I just wanted to reach out to people who can understand.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Amie
It takes time to adjust to this hidden illness because thats what it is no one can see it and not many people understand it..
Once you get into the habit of testing and writing results down you will know where you are to a fashion! It is a healthy way of living as you eat regularly and can adjust doses of insulin to make life a bit easier when going out with friends etc...
I am type 1 and have had to adjust my life and I have been type 1 for 45 years, had a lovely life two children and managed in and out of hospital visits...
I hope this has helped you and wish you luck, contact me any time if you need help.
Byeeee
Maureen


----------



## Bloden (Jun 11, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hi elsred, a warm welcome to the forum to you as well!  Any questions, fire away!



Hiya Elsred and welcome.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello Elsred. It makes you feel better getting out & doing something. You & Amy have a look at volunteering at "Tesco" this weekend.  Last year they helped us raise £16 million   Be part of that


----------



## Bessiemay (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Elsred welcome to the forum, there are lots of helpful people here.


----------



## RiannaR (Jun 13, 2015)

I've gained 2 stones since i was diagnosed and my doctors said it was because of my insulin. My diet is OK lol some days it's good some days it's erm average lol. i personally don't think my control is good enough either but everytime i tell a doctor they seem to say there's not much they can do and my friends don't understand because they're not diabetic and just want to have fun most of the time but 'fun' comes at a cost for me.
 the best thing i've found is a sugar counting app on the google playstore (yes i'm team android lol) i'm constantly on my phone so seeing the little icon reminds me to check my sugars even though sometimes i'm lazy and ignore it but when i ignore it i get a email from the app reminding me to check my sugars it's really good and helped me but i still have a long way to go 
i hope this can help you x


----------

